# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  DCBS Codes, i.e. (C: 0-1-2)?

## mike12ophone

I've been ordering from them for years and have never been able to figure out what these codes mean. It'll be in the title of the comic/trade [_Neil Gaimans Lady Justice TP Vol 02 (C: 0-0-1)_].

Does anyone know? I feel like is one of those obvious things that's just going right over my head.

----------


## Comicblend

DCBS and TFAW ( as well as others) pull their listings from a Diamond Database. The Code (C:0-0-1) is for Diamond purposes.

----------

